# Crest



## Itort (Jun 14, 2008)

Arsenal Brid




Hwy 67





Lock & Dam 13/ Rock Island railroad in foreground


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh boy Larry, how far do you live from this mess?


----------



## Itort (Jun 14, 2008)

I live about 2 miles from this up the bluff. I go across this bridge twice a day.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Are you in danger of being flooded?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 14, 2008)

I wasn't really paying attention, so don't know where it was, but I saw a picture of a bridge where they had positioned several gravel-filled trailers on a bridge to keep it weighted down so the water wouldn't carry the bridge away! Scary stuff!!

Yvonne


----------



## Itort (Jun 14, 2008)

That was in Cedar Rapids on the Cedar River. The river took the trailers along with the bridge. Thats hydrolic pressure. It takes an extra 125 miles to get from Davenport to Des Moines (normally about 150 miles)since I80 is closed. All the rivers here in the Mississippi drainage are flooding. These pictures are of the Mississppi.


----------



## Itort (Jun 14, 2008)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Are you in danger of being flooded?


We're in no danger as we are about 100 ft above the river.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thank goodness - sad for a lot of people though! What a difficult comeback.


----------



## JustAnja (Jun 14, 2008)

Itort said:


> That was in Cedar Rapids on the Cedar River. The river took the trailers along with the bridge. Thats hydrolic pressure. It takes an extra 125 miles to get from Davenport to Des Moines (normally about 150 miles)since I80 is closed. All the rivers here in the Mississippi drainage are flooding. These pictures are of the Mississppi.




They also did that with filled dump trucks on bridges along I-94 east of Madison, WI. 

I suspect our little Rock River may push out into the road by tomorrow here. Its already up the edge of the road. Luckily our house sits pretty high up on a hill.


----------



## Itort (Jun 14, 2008)

Your little Rock river is getting bigger down here, it hits the Mississippi about5 miles downstream from where these picture were taken. Oboy.


----------



## JustAnja (Jun 14, 2008)

Itort said:


> Your little Rock river is getting bigger down here, it hits the Mississippi about5 miles downstream from where these picture were taken. Oboy.



Normally you can wade across it here where we live, averaging a foot deep or so.


----------



## Isa (Jun 15, 2008)

O no!

Larry and Anja, I am really happy you are safe. Did they force people to leave their houses when it is dangerous (once here they did not)? 

Isa


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 16, 2008)

Larry and Anja, glad to hear you are high and sort of dry. Been watching the pics scarry stuff. Stay safe.


----------



## Itort (Jun 16, 2008)

JustAnja said:


> Itort said:
> 
> 
> > Your little Rock river is getting bigger down here, it hits the Mississippi about5 miles downstream from where these picture were taken. Oboy.
> ...


They are predicting we'll see your water Anja later this week. For info for people not from this part of country, Anja's little creek is a major tributary of the Mississippi and is about 1/2 mile wide and navagatable where I am.


----------

